# Hopper/Joey Wiring Question



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm currently with D*. I looked at switching several years ago to Dish but they wouldn't install to a HD DVR in the master bedroom using my existing RG59 coax. Said it would overheat wire and malfunction. I then installed D* HD DVR using their SWIM system and it worked without a problem ever since.

Has anything changed with Hopper/Joey new tech. Will Dish install now? Can anyone verify/explain cable issue from before since it doesn't seem to bother the D* system.

If it's a technical go I will probably switch as I have read how fast the the Hopper is while the D* receivers are painfully slow in navigation.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Even worse now, the RG-6 needs a specific rating for Dish to install. RG-59 will definitely will not pass.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Only the cable to the Hopper needs to be 3 Ghz or better RG6. The client lines (to Joeys) can be RG59. What you have MIGHT work.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

VDP07 said:


> Only the cable to the Hopper needs to be 3 Ghz or better RG6. The client lines (to Joeys) can be RG59. What you have MIGHT work.


This could be the right answer. Cable from antenna to receiver is easily re-wireable.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, the coax to the Hopper is the one that would give you the problem. Rest would be fine.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

Is anyone on this discussion a Hopper user? Is it really as fast as the HT Guys say?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check/read other two longest threads in the 813/110 forum - plenty of answers.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I just read a post at SG's about a installer who used 59 for the whole install...poster claims it's up and running. For how long, who know? and personally I have my doubts, something didn't ring quite right.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

356B said:


> I just read a post at SG's about a installer who used 59 for the whole install...poster claims it's up and running. For how long, who know? and personally I have my doubts, something didn't ring quite right.


It is possible, if he used short runs. In such case it would run very long time.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> It is possible, if he used short runs. In such case it would run very long time.


The poster didn't indicated length. On my job the runs were 40 to 50 feet, the installers indicated that was not unusual. 
Joey's are good with 59 but with all the Dish definiteness about 6 I wouldn't mess with it on Hopper runs.
Found it interesting, first I've heard of using 59 throughout, probably not the last now though.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Check/read other two longest threads in the 813/110 forum - plenty of answers.


What is 813/110 forum?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jborchel said:


> What is 813/110 forum?


Umm, you are here ... posting in one of the forum's thread.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

"jborchel" said:


> Is anyone on this discussion a Hopper user? Is it really as fast as the HT Guys say?


I think it's safe to say most of us are. I don't know who the "HT Guys" are, but when I press a button, something happens instantly. Doing the same on a DirecTV HR, it may be 5 seconds or more before anything happens.

I'm also very skeptical of the imminent fixes some claim. HR's have been slow for years and continue to get worse. Finally finding the magic bullet after all these years is highly unlikely. My only regret about Dish is that I didn't get it years sooner than I did.

FYI, XIP-813 = Hopper = Hopper 2000 = Hopper 2K


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The new Hopper and Joey system can be set up with RG-59 cabling in some installations but it can not be the only cabling used, you would also need RG-6 in the installation as well. Every install is different, the tech would have to go out to your home to determine if this is going to be possible. I would suggest having a tech go out to your home to see what kind of install your home would require and if you would be able to get the Hopper and Joey system installed. If you have any further questions regarding this or anything else please let me know, I would be happy to help!


----------

